# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Profesori Nezir Balla, seks në shkëmbim të një note kaluese

## Cimo

Seks për të marrë provimin! Skandali në Fakultetin e Gjuhëve të Huaja për degën e turqishtes 

Seks për të marrë provimin! Skandali në Fakultetin e Gjuhëve të Huaja për degën e turqishtes, është zbuluar nga kamerat e fshehta të emisionit Fiks-Fare. Shefi i katedrës së turqishtes, Nezir Balla, me anë të presioneve psikologjike ndaj një studenteje 19-vjeçare nga Fieri, e ka detyruar që të shkoj në shtrat për të shpëtuar shkollën. Balla ka përfituar nga studentja që me 5 provime të mbetura ishte në pikë të hallit, për të përmbushur epshet. Një mënyrë kjo e aluduar shpesh në auditorët e universiteteve, por që nuk ishte demaskuar ndonjëherë. Dhe është pikërisht 19-vjeçarja fierake që pranon të bashkëpunojnë me gazetarët e Fiks-Fare, për të publikuar skandalin seksual të pedagogut. I errësuar nga epshi dhe i rënë krejtësisht në rrjetën e Fiks-Fare, pedagogu nuk ka dashur ta besojë se ishte viktima e radhës në emisionin investigativ.
Profesori i historidë dhe gjografisë turke, mësohet se i kishte thënë studentes së tij, se nëse do të merrte shkollën, duhet të shkonte në krevat me të. Në këto kushte, pasi ia ka shtyrë disa herë takimet Ballës, vajza ka pranuar në zyrën e tij. Pasi e ka puthur njëherë, vajza ka dalë prej aty dhe kanë lënë një takim për më vonë. Por, 19-vjeçarja duket se e kishte menduar mirë këtë punë. Pasi kishte siguruar shtëpinë ku do ti jepej profesorit, i cili është rreth 50 vjeç dhe pasi kishte biseduar me drejtuesit e emisionit për ta filmuar, si dhe pasi janë montuar kamerat e fshehta, vajza e ka ftuar profesorin, diku në një shtëpi te 21 Dhjetori. Shefi i Katedrës së Turqishtes, pasi është futur në dhomën e ngrohur nga e reja, ka nisur të zhvishet. Dhe, pak pasa se të futej në krevatin e saj, ka trokitur dera. Një vajzë e ka kërkuar 19-vjeçaren për një problem dhe kështu, profesori ka mbetur thatë. Por, vajza fierake e ka mbajtur atë me shpresë, e cila dje është shuar, kur ndodhta edhe vetë turqishfolësi ka parë veten të filmuar.
Gazeta publikon dialogun e plotë mes studentes dhe pedagogut, ku duken presionet psikologjike të këtij, për ta detyruar vajzën të shkojë në shtrat me të. Vajza është munduar ta evitojë profesorin, duke ikur në shtëpi në Fier, me pretekstin e një sëmundjeje të mamasë, por provimet e ngelura e detyrojnë të jetë sërish nevojtare te pedagogu.



Pjesa e parë e dialogut të studentes me profesorin

Vajza- Mirëdita Profesor!
Profesori- Si je ti?
Vajza- Mirë, faleminderit!
Profesori- Si ke qenë ti?
Vajza- Mirë
Profesori- Ishe në shtëpi ti?
Vajza- Isha në shtëpi se kisha mamin shumë sëmurë.
Profesori- Të shkuara! Mirë ke qenë? Çfarë ke bërë?
Vajza- Mirë Profesor.
Profesori- Çkemi ndonjë gjë?
Vajza- Mirë.
Profesori- Çfarë thuhet, çfarë bëhet?
Vajza-Hiç asnjë gjë. Çfarë bëni ju?
Profesori- Tani, mësim sot nuk do të bëjmë. Sot nuk do bëjmë....Do caktojmë një orar....
Vajza- Ku nuk do bëjmë mësim sot?
Profesori- Tashti, nuk do të bëjmë bashkë domethënë. Atje do bësh ti. Ke kjo te Tika, si i  thonë?!
Vajza- Po
Profesori- Se do vi dhe unë në orën tre se kam mësim. Tani kur do bëjmë bashkë? Si do bëjmë, qysh do bëjmë?
Vajza- Të premten...a ke mësim të premten?
Profesori- Jo, skam!
Vajza- Po në rregull, të premten.
Profesori- Të premten? Tjetër ditë, tjetër?
Vajza- Të shtunë, të diel....
Profesori-Të shtunë, të diel! Ku do të lemë?
Vajza- Po ku të duash ti profesor! Unë në fakt kam një kushërirë që në këtë fundjavë ikën.
Profesori- Bukur!
Vajza- Edhe mbase marr çelësat e saj, ti them gjoja do të rri andej
Profesori- Bukur, e bëjmë atje. Shumë dakord!
Vajza- Jam shumë e mërzitur Profesor
Profesori-Pse, çfarë halli ke?
Vajza- Po ja, nuk i thosha dot prindërve që kam ngelur.
Profesori-Ooooo, vetëm mos fillo me qajt.
Vajza- Jo, nuk e thashë atë që të filloj me të qarë Profesor
poo.....ju thatë...
Profesori- Hë çfarë thashë unë?!
Vajza- Që ka edhe alternativa të tjera për të kaluar.
Profesori- Patjetër që ka! Do mësosh!
Vajza- Po si do mësoj Profesor?
Profesori- Me kurs!
Vajza- Kjo mendon ti do taaa....
Profesori- Patjetër!....E para është kjo. Pa mësuar ske derman..nuk ke. Kjo është, do mësosh! He...fol.
Vajza- Nuk e di.....
Profesori- Fol ti, fol si të duash ti hajde. Puna është të kalojmë. Dakort je?
Vajza- Edhe unë atë dua Profesor, të kaloj.
Profesori-Tash në sa lëndë ke mbetur? Në të gjitha ke mbetur ti?
Vajza- Në të gjitha.
Profesori- Do bëjmë si do bëjmë, do mësosh mirë. Kurs. Do bëjmë vetëm kurs. Kursi është kryesori, pastaj të tjerat kollaj fare! Mirë?
Vajza- Po kur ta nisim kursin? Ta bëjmë këtë të premte?
Profesori- Do që nesër?
Vajza- Jo, jo, nesër nuk kam kohë, se kam jo kursin te Tika, jo kështu ....
Profesori- Të premten!
Vajza- Në rregull!
Profesori-Në çorë ore do shkojmë atje ne? Më thuaj orën, ku, si, qysh, tek...
Vajza- Nga ora....
Profesori- Ku e ka shtëpinë ajo?
Vajza- Aty te 21-shi
Profesori-Shumë mirë!
Vajza- Nga ora 10-të...
Profesori- Në dhjetë të mëngjesit?!
Vajza- Po
Profesori- Po shumë mirë! Ku takohemi, si takohemi, qysh takohemi?
Vajza- Po te 21! Flasim në telefon. Pastaj si të jetë.
Profesori- Bukur, shumë mirë! Dakord jam.
Vajza- Takohemi te 21-shi
Profesori- Shumë mirë, dakord. Hajde...tjetër.
Vajza- Se di tjetër, çfarë të them unë?
Profesori- Fol!
Vajza- Prandaj doja të të takoja Profesor!
Profesori- Patjetër!
Vajza- Se e dua tani sa më shpejt këtë kursin edhe...
Profesori- Kursin do ta bëjmë sa më shpejt. Rrimë atje ne dhe punojmë. Të premte, të shtunë, të diel! Tre ditë, dakord je? Tjetër çfarë do?
Vajza- Asnjë gjë!
Profesori-Fol!.....fol derbardhë.
Vajza- Po mirë...vetëm do kaloj? Me pesë apo.....nuk bëhet fjalë për ndonjë notë?...
Profesori- Tashti...shohim e bëjmë atje. Varet nga rezultati e tua. Shohim e bëjmë, si të duash....Se je bërë pis këtu.
Vajza- Faleminderit
Profesori- Dakord?
Vajza- E mirë.
Profesori- Si të duash ti.
Vajza- Si do ta bëjmë?
Profesori- Si thua ti?...Fol, tjetër çfarë do nga unë?
Vajza- Më jep maksimumin se dua të kaloj se sbën.
Profesori- Patjetër do ta bëjmë maksimumin. Edhe unë këtë them.
Vajza- Nuk mund tu them dot të mive që...
Profesori- Tjetër çfarë do?
Vajza- Mamin e kam shumë keq edhe...
Profesori- Të shkuara! Çfarë ka mami?!
Vajza- Ka ngrirë nga mesi, nuk e di çfarë ka. Diabet...të tëra i ka.
Profesori- Tjetër çfarë do nga unë? Fol!
Vajza-Ja këtë. Thjesht të më ndihmosh me kursin edhe...
Profesori- Do të ndihmoj me kursin, mos u bëj merak. Tjetër! Kursin e ke aty. Tjetër çfarë do? Fol!
Vajza-Asnjë gjë!
Profesori-Thuj çfarë të duash ti. Hajde
Vajza-pooooooooooo........
Profesori-Erdha hë. Fol!
Vajza-.......Sikur tju paguaja ndonjë lekë?!
Profesori- Jo...unë nga studentët e mi....lekë ska. Hiqe, hiqe atë mendje. Nuk marr lekë nga studentët. Hiqe atë mendje të keqe.
Vajza- OK atëherë. Takohemi të premten.
Profesori- Të premten. Dakord je?
Vajza- Po, dakord jam!
Profesori- Si të duash! Me lekë...hiqe atë mendje. Dakord?
Vajza-Po
Profesori-Hajde njëherë të të puth dhe ik. Ec tani..nëm faqen dhe të iki.....Do ta lemë kështu atëherë. Do takohemi ditën e ....?
Vajza- Ditën e premte.
Profesori- Ditën e premte tek?
Vajza- Tek 21-shi. Do të marr vetë në telefon se ku e ka shtëpinë dhe...OK! Se për shembull, si di unë rrugët mirë edhe..
Profesori- Ne do ta lemë kështu. Do thuash në filan vend takohemi Profesor, për shembull te 21-shi, ku e ke ti aty më afër më......?
Vajza- Me saktësi nuk e di Profesor, se ka shumë kthesa...
Profesori- Do më thuash mua jam në filan vend, ku për shembull më thua mua ti..?
Vajza- Te Mehmet Akifi
Profesori- Te dera e Mehmet Akifit! Mu te dera e kolegjit. Në orën, sa do ta lemë?
Vajza- Në orën 10.30
Profesori- Në orën 10.30. Tamam?
Vajza- Tamam
Profesori- Do vish të bësh mësim edhe këtu!
Vajza- Po, sigurisht
Profesori- Mos i thuaj njeriut se kërkojnë të gjithë me bë
Vajza- Në rregull!
Profesori- Ku e ka shtëpinë ajo, çfarë vendi?
Vajza- Kështu me vend nuk e di saktësisht, të them kështu për shembull, se nuk i njoh ato rrugët. Pastaj ikim bashkë ne Profesor që prej atje
Profesori- A ikim bashkë?! Eee. Ke qenë ndonjëherë atje ti?!
Vajza- Po kam qenë!
Profesori- E mirë, dakord! Atëherë e lëmë kështu!
Vajza- Ashtu do ta lëmë
Profesori- Më jep faqen edhe...faqen tjetër. Hajde, takohemi ditën e premte 

balkanweb

----------


## DI_ANA

Shqiptaret jane te vetmit per te gjykuar dhe marre me jeten e te tjereve..
Secili nga ne e ben vete jeten si ta doje,shkon me ke te doje,dhe nqs nuk eshte e zonja te kaloje klasen....lere te shkoje me profesorin...fundja fare sja ka fajin as profesori,as ju qe gjykoni,thjesht ajo femer qe ul veten deri ne ate fare feje per mua eshte e paafte dhe nuk meriton te diskutohet per meshire dhe si "viktime",as neper emisione dhe as ketu ne forum!!
Veten ulin dhe skane pse tu vene fajin profesoreve!

----------


## _Elena_

*U be takimi me ne fund? ca ndodhi ? djale apo vajze?  

Hajde hajde ku arrin njeriu
Ca te thuash ka lloj lloj njerez kjo bote 
Turp per ate gocen qe arriti deri ne ate pike!
Po atij pederastit profesorit si tja vendos emrin?!..
Kushedi ca moshe ka patur ai, dhe shkon me nje 19 vjecare, turp!*

----------


## DI_ANA

Ndoshta dhe une nuk mund ta kuptoj se nuk jetoj ne ate vend....
Te ky rast ..."Balla ka përfituar nga studentja që me 5 provime të mbetura ishte në “pikë të hallit”, dmth per mua kjo vajze nuk mesonte dhe aspak nuk dua ti jap te drejten profesorit,them vetem qe ai ka perfituar nga kjo pike e dobet  e kesaj femre,e cila ishte "mosmesimi".
Me siguri ka edhe nxenese qe mesojne dhe bihen "pre" e ketyre kafsheve,dhe sigurisht qe kjo gje duhet denuar,po une mendoj se kurre nuk duhet tu leme shteg njerezve qe kerkojne te perfitojne nga dobesite e gjithesecilit,dhe gjithmone duhet te luftojme qe e drejta te dali ne shesh......por ama kur jemi vete te sinqerte dhe te drejte!


respekte

----------


## _Elena_

*DI ANA jam plotesisht dakort me ty 
Mesa shikon ti dhe une, ka plot f/m qe injorohen nga dobesit qe ka tjetri 
Me vertet eshte TURP nuk di ca te komendosh me mbi kete teme *

----------


## Zemrushja

E keni shum gabim te dyja!! Nuk besoj e keni provuar ndonjehere se sa bukur te "propozojne" apo te ushtrojne presion kta lloj tipash. Kush ka studiuar pas '95 ne Shqiperi, e ka pare mire se c'do te thote t'i behesh fiksim nje profesori.. Ju as nuk e keni idene se si eshte shkolla ne Shqiperi, dhe se si te luajne ne duart e tyre "profesoret" qe jane shum ekstremiste si ne rastin konkret me kete vajze.

Si moj nuk duhet gjykuar dikush?? Profesori jo vetem qe nuk duhet t'i propozoje studentit te vet ate gje madje dhe nese studenti bie ne dashuri  apo kerkon te shkoje me pedagogun prape se prapi profesori nuk duhet ta beje ate gje. 

Mua me ka ndodhur per vete, nje profesor i filan lende se s'dua ta nxjerr emrin. Ne provim me vjen dhe shikon identifikimin.. 

Ngacmimi ne provim ku te gjith e kishin mendjen per te shkruar dhe per tiu pergjigjur pyetjeve te provimit

x- Ou(duke pare certifikaten time) qenke nga x qytet me origjine
Une - po
x- Ua sa mir, dhe un prej anej jam
Une- gezohem,
x- Po tani ku rri
Une- Profesor te mbaroj provimin njehere pastaj flasim??
x- Po lere moj provimin se un do e korrigjoj prape
Une- Po mire ec se kto muhabete i bejme me vone po he. (duke dashur ta anashkaloja)
x- (Me mori fletoren.. mi acaroi nervat.. ) Oh, kete e ke bere mire, kete shume mire, ja dhe piket nga kjo po ti ve, ja dhe kete ja dhe ate, s'paske asnje gabim, kshu qe ik se e more provimin
Une- S'ka mbaruar koha profesor.. me ler te mbaroj dhe pastaj bejme llogje me shumice
(kur mbaronte koha e provimit madje pa mbaruar te merrnin fletoren)
x- E mire, vazhdo dhe cik dhe do rrish pas provimit ok?
Une (Zemra ime e di si rrihte me shume nga provokimet) Ok, (me mendjen time xhufke mbaje)
x- Mbaroi provimi (as 30 min pasi ai kishte pare fletoren) Hajde tani kush ka bere ka bere kush s'ka bere ne vjeshte kete pune kemi tani me ju ne..
Klasa- Profesor ka dhe 1 ore per te mbaruar provimin
x- E dini juve apo e di une. Kush e dorezon tani fletoren do kaloje ata qe s'e dorezojne te gjith te ngelur dhe ne vjeshte.
Klasa e dorezoi komplet fletoren. Une isha e treta nga fillimi per te dale nga klasa.. dhe sa po dilja ky duke me kap nga krahu ma ben,
x- Po mire si the qe do rrije pas klase
Une- (dylle e verdhe ne fyryre) Oh, me doli nga mendja
x- Do veme te pime nje kafe ?
Une- e pime po jo sot se kam ca pune
x- Po mire na numrin e telefonit dhe ec e flasim ne kafe pastaj
Une- Ok profesor, kalo mire (duke buzeqeshur me zor)
x- Se mos harron he??
Une- Jo jo c'eshte ajo fjale..

Jo qe nuk e mora po dhe sa here e shifja ne shkolle nderroja rruge.. ne c'do vend qe te shkoja, fshihesha. Pas tre muajsh kishte dale me djalin e vet. dhe po e conte ke lodrat.. nderkohe ishte dhe nusja vet me kete.. un i dal para  :ngerdheshje: 

I them, ou profesor, keni dale me familjen, sa mire, me behet qejfi
x- Po , 
gruja e pyet kush eshte kjo?
x- Kjo eshte nje studente po e kemi patriote se blla blla blla
gruja- aha, me behet qejfi, do dalim te pime nje kafe
x- (syte i leshonin xixa..)
Une- Jo jo se kam ca pune, kaloni mire dhe gjith te mirat

Jua a kam fjalen qe pedagoget e fakultetit te Tirones jane "mostra"

----------


## DI_ANA

> E keni shum gabim te dyja!! Nuk besoj e keni provuar ndonjehere se sa bukur te "propozojne" apo te ushtrojne presion kta lloj tipash. Kush ka studiuar pas '95 ne Shqiperi, e ka pare mire se c'do te thote t'i behesh fiksim nje profesori.. Ju as nuk e keni idene se si eshte shkolla ne Shqiperi, dhe se si te luajne ne duart e tyre "profesoret" qe jane shum ekstremiste si ne rastin konkret me kete vajze.
> 
> Si moj nuk duhet gjykuar dikush?? Profesori jo vetem qe nuk duhet t'i propozoje studentit te vet ate gje madje dhe nese studenti bie ne dashuri  apo kerkon te shkoje me pedagogun prape se prapi profesori nuk duhet ta beje ate gje. 
> 
> Mua me ka ndodhur per vete, nje profesor i filan lende se s'dua ta nxjerr emrin. Ne provim me vjen dhe shikon identifikimin.. 
> 
> Ngacmimi ne provim ku te gjith e kishin mendjen per te shkruar dhe per tiu pergjigjur pyetjeve te provimit
> 
> "


Flm per pêrgjigjen;
Pak me shume respekt ju lutem!
Sigurisht qe e kam idene e dashur zemrushe ,se kam qene edhe vete studente dhe mund te them qe profesore te tille ekzistojne edhe ne France....
Nuk thashe qe profesori ka te drejte fare,po ama edhe ato vajza mos na i beni kaq te pafajshme!
Edhe mua me kane provokuar kur kam qene studente,madje edhe me vone kur dola ne pune,po ama ja ku jam.....ashtu sic nuk i je nenshtruar ti nuk i jam nenshtruar as une dhe as shume te tjera...
Keta profesore dine ku bejne!!
Presionet i njoh shume mire une po spara i "ha" kollaj sepse mendoj qe po te jesh e zonja e vetes,nuk bie "pre" e kafsheve te egra!

respekte

----------


## Zemrushja

Pershendetje Di_Ana

Ne fakt menyra e shkrimit tuaj me beri te kuptoja qe faj ka goca. Goca po e pyeste thjesht se si mund te kalonte, dhe a mund te bente ndonje kurs. po nuk besoj e ka patur fjalen per ate lloj kursi qe ai eshte shprehur. Goca perkundrazi eshte treguar e Zgjuar dhe ia ka nxjerre bojen ke FiksFare  :buzeqeshje: 

Respekte

ps. ajo e ka provokuar para medias.. dhe mire ia ka bere..

----------


## _Elena_

*Zemrushja mos mendo se jan kaq budallaqe femrat e sotme
Perkundrazi jane shume te zgjuara dhe kuptojn gjithcka, si puna e kesaj goces qe behet fjale ketu (vetem se kjo ka zgjuarsin e budallait) , e ka ditur me siguri per cfare lloj kursi behej fjale
*

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Mos i vini faj profesorit vetem . Njof une vajza ne grupi e leksionit tim qe provokojne profesorat. I marrin nr e telefonave dhe me pas i cojne zile te shtunave e te dielave. Kur ai i merr ne tel i thone kur kemi mesim profesor se na thane qe kane ndruar orarin. E pse kur kto kruhen vet mos ti thot presori hajd e shif tavanin e shpis time ? Kto te parat jane te degjenerume masanej profesori...

----------


## Gjallica

Po kesaj studentes ku ia conte mushka drute, ne 5 provime mbetese ? Ka shku per shkolle apo mbremje vallzimi? lol
Mire tu behet , nuk me vje keq per asnjerin.

----------


## ShocK

> Po kesaj studentes ku ia conte mushka drute, ne 5 provime mbetese ? Ka shku per shkolle apo mbremje vallzimi? lol
> Mire tu behet , nuk me vje keq per asnjerin.


I mbyturi te mbyt, kjo duket mese e qarte ne kete teme.
Shume e sakte kjo pergjigje.

----------


## BEHARI

kjo eshte thjesht sa per te diskriminuar nje prefesor apo dhe arsimin ne pergjithsi!!
me sa une kuptoj studentja injorante ka provokuar prefesorin idiot dhe jo prefesori studenten!!
them studente injorante se pse duket te jet e tidhe per deri sa nuk qenka ne gjendje te marre te pakten minimumin e nje note qe eshte 5 per mos nxjerr ne andkand moralin e saja!por megjithate mund te gjesh pak profesor apo dhe jo prefesor qe ti dale ne pah nje vajze 19 apo 20 vjece dhe ta refuzoje!!
kurse profesori i rene ne kurthen e vajzes laviere,eshte treguar thjesht i pa moral por me teper injorant!
imagjinoni ket vajze sa here dhe sa personave te tjere mund te jete zhveshur per para profesorvet apo njerzvet te tjer perpara se te hidhte profesorin ne gracke!
I LUMTE FIKS FARE QE I KA PAGUAR TE HODHA KESAJ VAJZE PER REALIZIMIN E KETI INSKENIMI,ME QEDHIM VETEM E VETEM PER TE DISKRIMINU NJE PROFESOR,DHE NEPERMJET TIJ GJITH ARSIMIN SHQIPTAR!!

----------


## Zemrushja

Si gjithmone Shqiptari nuk rri dot pa gjykuar..??

Une nuk po them se studentet shqiptare jane te gjitha njesoj, ka shum goca qe dhe provokojne profesoret, (ose me sakte qe e kerkojne ) por aman dhe profesoret nuk rrine mbrapa. Une te pakten flas per kohen time kur kam qene studente dhe i kam perjetuar nga afer kto lloj "kercenimesh".. te cilat jane bere jo vetem tek un po dhe ke shoqet e mia..

Pse ajo ka ngelur ne 5 provime me pare, mund te kete patur arsye personale. Mbaj mend nje shoqja ime kur isha ne vit te dyt, i vdiq e ema, dhe s'kishte mundesi te paraqitej fare gjate sezonit te provimeve te simestrit te pare. Ishte studente e shkelqyer me nota, por s'mund te gjykosh tjetren pse ka ngel ktu apo aty...

Pra c'fare dua te them eshte, gjykoni me cfare shifni tek ato fakte qe jane paraqitur aty. Asnjeri prej nesh nuk eshte ne brendesi te situates se cfare e kane bere ate goce te mos kalonte dot 5 provimet e para...

----------


## Albo

> Secili nga ne e ben vete jeten si ta doje,shkon me ke te doje,dhe nqs nuk eshte e zonja te kaloje klasen....lere te shkoje me profesorin...fundja fare sja ka fajin as profesori,as ju qe gjykoni,thjesht ajo femer qe ul veten deri ne ate fare feje per mua eshte e paafte dhe nuk meriton te diskutohet per meshire dhe si "viktime",as neper emisione dhe as ketu ne forum!!
> Veten ulin dhe skane pse tu vene fajin profesoreve!


Domethene e ka fajin studentja qe nuk meson e jo profesori qe kerkon te perfitoje nga situata per te kenaqur epshet e veta?! Domethene, ti duhet ta shohesh si komplement kur nje profesor te afrohet dhe te kerkon te krijoje mardhenie me ty? Kjo eshte sjellje e pranueshme dhe e pritshme nga profesoret shqiptare dhe profesoret e mbare botes apo jo?!

Dhe ajo qe eshte shokuese per mua eshte reagimi i nje femre si ty ne kete menyre, pasi ti jo vetem mund te kesh provuar nje shantazh te tille, jo vetem qe mund te identifikohesh me ate studentet nga fieri qe eshte femer si ty, por neser do te behesh nene(nese nuk je e tille ende) e do te duhet te kujdesesh per femijet e tu qe do ti dergosh ne shkolle. Besoj se nuk do te shqetesohesh fare po te degjoje nje lajm te tille nga nje profesor apo profesoreshe qe neser mund ti jepte mesim vajzes apo djalit tuaj.

Sa me shume demaskime te tilla publike, aq me mire per shoqerine shqiptare. Bile une do ta coja nje shkalle me lart, te gjithe ata arsimtare qe guxojne te prekin nxenesit e tyre apo te bejne shantazh mbi ta, do ti nxirrja edhe perpara gjykates e perpara ligjit, jo vetem perpara gjyqit te opinionit publik.

Vetem ne kete menyre kujtdo qe i shkon nder mend te beje pislleqe te tilla ne te ardhmen, do ti duhet te mendohet mire se peson edhe fatin e profesorit te turqishtes.

Albo

----------


## no name

Cfar nuk lexon.... Sa do te rosh aq do te shohesh...


Turp i madh kjo.... no comment

----------


## DI_ANA

> Domethene e ka fajin studentja qe nuk meson e jo profesori qe kerkon te perfitoje nga situata per te kenaqur epshet e veta?! Domethene, ti duhet ta shohesh si komplement kur nje profesor te afrohet dhe te kerkon te krijoje mardhenie me ty? Kjo eshte sjellje e pranueshme dhe e pritshme nga profesoret shqiptare dhe profesoret e mbare botes apo jo?!
> 
> Dhe ajo qe eshte shokuese per mua eshte reagimi i nje femre si ty ne kete menyre, pasi ti jo vetem mund te kesh provuar nje shantazh te tille, jo vetem qe mund te identifikohesh me ate studentet nga fieri qe eshte femer si ty, por neser do te behesh nene(nese nuk je e tille ende) e do te duhet te kujdesesh per femijet e tu qe do ti dergosh ne shkolle. Besoj se nuk do te shqetesohesh fare po te degjoje nje lajm te tille nga nje profesor apo profesoreshe qe neser mund ti jepte mesim vajzes apo djalit tuaj.
> 
> Sa me shume demaskime te tilla publike, aq me mire per shoqerine shqiptare. Bile une do ta coja nje shkalle me lart, te gjithe ata arsimtare qe guxojne te prekin nxenesit e tyre apo te bejne shantazh mbi ta, do ti nxirrja edhe perpara gjykates e perpara ligjit, jo vetem perpara gjyqit te opinionit publik.
> 
> Vetem ne kete menyre kujtdo qe i shkon nder mend te beje pislleqe te tilla ne te ardhmen, do ti duhet te mendohet mire se peson edhe fatin e profesorit te turqishtes.
> 
> Albo


Nuk bera me faj kete nxenese dhe aspak te pafajshem kete profesor!
Nuk eshte aspak kompliment per mua kur dikush te ben propozime te tilla dhe perfiton me dobesite e tjetrit....ketu nuk po flitet per mua !!
Sa per ata profesore qe mund te bejne te tilla gjera nje dite te femijet e mij,se besoj qe kjo te me lere indeferente dhe se besoj gjithashtu qe femijet e mij te jene te ngelur ne klase......
Asnjeri nga ne ketu nuk mund te gjykoje per faktin se asnjeri nga ne nuk e di kush eshte ne te vertete "e verteta"!
Nqs kjo eshte dicka e bere nga nje femer per ti rene  ne qafe nje profesori,mendoj se eshte e padrejte per ne qe te quajme kete femer "viktime"!
Dhe nqs kjo eshte dicka  ne te vertete ashtu sic pershkruhet,atehere mund te them qe ajo ka bere shume mire qe e ka diskretituar nepermjet mediave..
Te verteten se di askush.....pervec atyre dhe zotit!


respekte

----------


## shefqeti11

> Domethene e ka fajin studentja qe nuk meson e jo profesori qe kerkon te perfitoje nga situata per te kenaqur epshet e veta?! Domethene, ti duhet ta shohesh si komplement kur nje profesor te afrohet dhe te kerkon te krijoje mardhenie me ty? Kjo eshte sjellje e pranueshme dhe e pritshme nga profesoret shqiptare dhe profesoret e mbare botes apo jo?!
> 
> 
> Sa me shume demaskime te tilla publike, aq me mire per shoqerine shqiptare. Bile une do ta coja nje shkalle me lart, te gjithe ata arsimtare qe guxojne te prekin nxenesit e tyre apo te bejne shantazh mbi ta, do ti nxirrja edhe perpara gjykates e perpara ligjit, jo vetem perpara gjyqit te opinionit publik.
> 
> Vetem ne kete menyre kujtdo qe i shkon nder mend te beje pislleqe te tilla ne te ardhmen, do ti duhet te mendohet mire se peson edhe fatin e profesorit te turqishtes.
> 
> Albo


Nqs ti mendon se ky veprim i FIKS-it dhe veprimi i nje femre te paguar per te prishur karrieren dhe jeten e nje profesori eshte i mirefillt, ateher gjynaf me vjen se si komandojn persona te ketill kete forum!

As ti dhe asnje tjeter qe eshte jasht Shqiperis, nuk e ka iden e veprimeve te nxenesve ne shkollat shqiptare.

Lexo Llacipacin pak me lart te kuptosh pak me qart. :i qetë:

----------


## lushnjar

Nga kjo bised e regjistruar nga fiksi duket qart ky profesori eshte predator sexi. Vetem nga menyra se si flet per "kursin" e tregon kte. Pra nuk eshte fiksi qe po ja prish karrieren ktij, fiksi vetem sa po e zbulon kete kafsher qe fshifet nen emrin e profesorit.
Kjo eshte njisoj si me ate shkodranin e shkolles katolike qe ngacmonte goca per te hyr ne shkoll. Edhe kjo u zbulua nga fiksi. Ky kushedi sa her tjera e ka ber kete pun me goca tjera. Edhe kur nuk gjej goca te lehta, kta ushtrojn presjon psikologjik mbi femrat per ti mashtruar

----------


## Dragut

> Nqs ti mendon se ky veprim i FIKS-it dhe veprimi i nje femre te paguar per te prishur karrieren dhe jeten e nje profesori eshte i mirefillt, ateher gjynaf me vjen se si komandojn persona te ketill kete forum!



Vështirësia e vetme që ka ai profesor është mësimi ditët më pas. Atë askush nuk mund ta heqi nga puna. 

Edhe nëse e heqin... shumë lehtësisht ai ankohet në gjykatë dhe ajo video nuk vlen as sa kaseta ku është rregjistruar. Askush nuk e mer parasysh një rregjistrim pa leje të prokurorit, në gjykatë. 

Ja si janë këta të Fiksit... përveçse bëjnë gjëra me porosi... edhe kur e bëjnë tamam, pra gjejnë "gogolin", nuk mund të bëjnë asgjë tjetër se ta japin në TV se ajo nuk ka asnjë vlerë juridike. Përkundrazi ai profesor... me një avokat të mirë merr një tuf lekë, për dhunim intimiteti.

----------

